# Filing Streamline Foreign Offshore Questions



## PiperC (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone, 

I need to file some back taxes using the Streamline Foreign Offshore process it seems, since I'm only now realizing (along with so many others!) that I should have been filing all along.

I understand that I can file the FBAR electronically online (which is great) and that normally you would file the last 6 years. However, it was only in 2021 (and now in 2022) that I had over $10,000 in my bank account. The previous years (back to 2010) I never had close to that. 

• So should I just file an FBAR for 2021 now and not file for the other years since I didn't meet the $10,000 limit at any time during the year?

In regards to filing my 1040 and all the many (many it seems!) other documents involved for the tax years 2021, 2020 and 2019 (as far as I understand it's 3 years), do I have to mail them all in? Or is there a way to do the Streamline Foreign Offshore online at all?

Thanks everyone in advance for your help. I really appreciate it!

 Piper


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

FBAR- I would file only for those years it was required.

Streamline - only paper. IRS systems are only configured to support the current tax year for e-filing


----------



## PiperC (5 mo ago)

Thank you so much for the clarification. Very much appreciate that. 🙏🙏


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may be able to e-file the current year's return - at this point, 2021. But after the final closing date for filing 2021 returns (I think that's in September or October), 2021 becomes one of the 3 "prior" years. The rule as I understand it for the Streamline thing is current year plus 3 prior years. So if you just wait and file 2022 after the new tax season opens in January, then your 3 back years will be 2021, 2020 and 2019. The back year filings have to be on paper as there is no access to e-filing for prior year returns. And I think the 3 back years must be sent in together (along with the form where you explain why you haven't been filing).

Go right to the source for the instructions. Start here Streamlined Filing Compliance Procedures | Internal Revenue Service
and then click on the link to the instructions for those living outside the US on the right side of the page. All will be revealed.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Assuming you are offshore then you want to start here..






U.S. Taxpayers Residing Outside the United States | Internal Revenue Service


Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures




www.irs.gov





The link Bev provided is for onshore...

Key difference is eligibility requirements If I recall correctly


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> Assuming you are offshore then you want to start here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onshore may even have mandatory penalties, which offshore does not. Ergo, offshore is the better deal!


----------



## PiperC (5 mo ago)

Awesome, thanks guys. Offshore it is then!
Thank you! 🙏  🙏


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

PiperC said:


> I need to file some back taxes using the Streamline Foreign Offshore process it seems, since I'm only now realizing (along with so many others!) that I should have been filing all along.


The first question you should ask is "Do I really need to file, even if that's what US law says?"

EDIT: Never mind, ignore, just realized that you posted yesterday...


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

PiperC said:


> I need to file some back taxes using the Streamline Foreign Offshore process it seems, since I'm only now realizing (along with so many others!) that I should have been filing all along.


I just looked at the other post you made, yesterday. I'm not sure that you need to use the streamlined program. If your income was below the threshold ($12,550 for a single person, but check here for the official version) then you are not required to file US tax returns. From your previous post it sounds like you have not earned over that amount since 2017? If that is the case then you had no filing obligations during this period. All you need to do is file an FBAR for the year(s) in which your bank balances totalled over $10,000. You can file a 2021 return if you want to collect the $3,200 stimulus benefit. Don't worry about the years prior to 2017 where you had a low income that may have exceeded the filing threshold - you'd not have owed any US tax, so no risk of penalty.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

PiperC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I need to file some back taxes using the Streamline Foreign Offshore process it seems, since I'm only now realizing (along with so many others!) that I should have been filing all along.
> 
> ...


Hi! You might want to check our streamlining package. We only charge 696 Euros including VAT for 4 years of returns (149 Euros aach) + 6 years of FBAR reports. Also included in the price is 100 Euro which covers Professional Tax Review and Consulting. All that to catch up on your tax obligations and ensure peace of mind.… we say that’s pretty reasonable! Hope that helps. 😊


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Moulard said:


> The link Bev provided is for onshore...


Not if you click the proper link - the one marked US Taxpayers Residing Outside the US. Takes you to the instructions for *Streamlined Foreign Offshore Procedures*


----------



## PiperC (5 mo ago)

Harry Moles said:


> I just looked at the other post you made, yesterday. I'm not sure that you need to use the streamlined program. If your income was below the threshold ($12,550 for a single person, but check here for the official version) then you are not required to file US tax returns. From your previous post it sounds like you have not earned over that amount since 2017? If that is the case then you had no filing obligations during this period. All you need to do is file an FBAR for the year(s) in which your bank balances totalled over $10,000. You can file a 2021 return if you want to collect the $3,200 stimulus benefit. Don't worry about the years prior to 2017 where you had a low income that may have exceeded the filing threshold - you'd not have owed any US tax, so no risk of penalty.
> [/QUOTE


That's great Harry. Thank you si much for taking the time to let me know all that.🙂 However, I think I'll probably go ahead and send in all the paperwork for the past years though. Only because about 20 years ago, a had a couple of years where I didn't meet the minimum threshold, so I didn't file. Well, about 3 years later I got a huge bill from the IRS, who filed my returns for those 2 years for me assuming I'd made "X" amount and didn't even allow for the personal single person exemption. Gave me a small heart attack till I sorted it all out. So just to avoid any hiccups in general, as well as in filing for my social security benefits... I think I'll cross all my "T's" and dot all my "I's" just to be safe. LOL.

But very much appreciate all your (and everyone's!) feedback!🙏😊🙏


----------

